# Eprom



## Anonymous (Mar 19, 2008)

I took a couple of Eproms apart and it looks like the cip is soldered to the base with gold, am I right? Also the wires connecting from the pins to the chip did not look to be gold are they silver?

I distroyed a flat pack with a torch (so I could pull the top off) there was some parts within the center were the pins end that did not tarnish or burn but they did not look gold any idea what they could be coated with? I noticed the same thing on regular IC chips. They are a real pain to get apart and I do not think they are actually worth the time (well I know they are not compared to my normal working wage) but it would be nice to know whats in there.
The plated areas and the wire were really white like silver maybe they did not tarnish because of the reducing environment of the plastic burning around them.


----------



## teabone (Mar 20, 2008)

Palladium was used frequently in the manufacture of a lot of eproms and integrated circuits and yes they are worth processing in bulk .


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 20, 2008)

would the tiny thin wires be palladium?


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Mar 21, 2008)

the contents of an IC are not worth processing, unless you happen to have your own refinery. even then you would have to process thousands at a time to recover any value. stash the IC's in a barrel and sell them either to a recycler or on ebay. that is the best way for a hobbyist to make money from them. stick with what you know to contain value. (CPU's, fingers, pins, nibs, casings, etc.)


----------



## teabone (Mar 21, 2008)

Eproms and older ICs often had palladium and gold plated legs and gold heat spreaders. They are worth twenty dollars a pound if you have minimum of two hundred pounds. If you have access to ball mill, you could process them yourself, just remember it takes a lot of material to justify the effort. Right now I have about 300 pounds of ICs in a barrel at about twenty dollars a pound, so I can think of about 6000 reasons why ICs are worthwhile Calgoldrecycler !!!!


----------



## agpodt77339 (Mar 21, 2008)

Where do you sell them for $20 a pound?


----------



## teabone (Mar 22, 2008)

Mettalix , but you have to have a minimum of 200 hundred pounds or they won't deal with you.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2008)

I do not have a ball mill but I do have a small hammer mill that I built myself.


----------

